# What did you eat today?



## x__amour

Just because I'm nosy. :haha:

There used to be a thread like this but I couldn't find it. 
I think it's cool to see what others around the world eat. :flower:

Feel free to share pictures! :thumbup:

Lunch: Noodles
Dinner: Tacos

:xmas14:


----------



## Hotbump

Breakfast:skipped :dohh:
Lunch: sandwhich with some potato chips :haha:
Dinner: hamburger helper, mashpotatoes, green beans, and corn on the cob :blush:

AF has arrived so I have major cramps and no appetite in the mornings


----------



## unconditional

not much really.. just stew :lol:
i always forget about food...


----------



## 112110

School lunch :sick: chicken tenders, tots chocolate milk
Dinner; leftover meatloaf.


----------



## Mii

Turckey foot long from subway :haha: so yummy. 

and some chocolate milk :flower: 

I really dont eat that much:rofl:


----------



## M.e.j.b02-17

An orange.
chili
KFC.


----------



## missZOEEx

I had peanut butter toast for breakfast. :)
& I had a honeycomb & nut bar. 
x


----------



## JLFKJS

This thread makes me think of how unhealthy I'm being because I only ate a chicken sandwich and starbursts. :dohh:


----------



## missZOEEx

I was talking to a girl from America and she was saying that she eats Buiscits(sp) & gravy for breakfast. I was like.... :sick:

but we worked out our misunderstanding. In Australia buiscuts are what people in America call Cookies! or something? :thumbup: and... pop tarts aren't sold in Australia anymore because they're "too unhealthy" same with Dr. Pepper? the differences are so interesting...


----------



## JLFKJS

missZOEEx said:


> I was talking to a girl from America and she was saying that she eats Buiscits(sp) & gravy for breakfast. I was like.... :sick:
> 
> but we worked out our misunderstanding. In Australia buiscuts are what people in America call Cookies! or something? :thumbup: and... pop tarts aren't sold in Australia anymore because they're "too unhealthy" same with Dr. Pepper? the differences are so interesting...

biscuits and sausage gravy for breakfast = amazinggg!! 

Ugh I'm gonna have to go to the store tomorrow.


----------



## missZOEEx

JLFKJS said:


> missZOEEx said:
> 
> 
> I was talking to a girl from America and she was saying that she eats Buiscits(sp) & gravy for breakfast. I was like.... :sick:
> 
> but we worked out our misunderstanding. In Australia buiscuts are what people in America call Cookies! or something? :thumbup: and... pop tarts aren't sold in Australia anymore because they're "too unhealthy" same with Dr. Pepper? the differences are so interesting...
> 
> biscuits and sausage gravy for breakfast = amazinggg!!
> 
> Ugh I'm gonna have to go to the store tomorrow.Click to expand...

that's what she said! :haha:
but could you think of eating cookies and sausage gravy? lol.


----------



## Leah_xx

lunch: Chicken nuggets
Dinner: KFC
Snack: Pizza dip....yummyy!!


----------



## AirForceWife7

Breakfast: Skipped it.
Lunch: Leftovers
Dinner: Homemade spaghetti & meatballs! :dance: Awwww yeahhhhhh.


----------



## Burchy314

Breakfast: Nothing as always
Lunch: Taco Nacho Surpreme Velvetta mix thing lol its like hamburger helper...
Dinner: A slice of pizza

Now it is past midnight and I am hungry again.


----------



## x__amour

I never eat breakfast, lol. I am too, Tina. :(


----------



## tasha41

Honestly I ate nothing of substance all day- just nibbled on LO's food at lunch. Tonight I went to a Chinese buffet for dinner but had a lettuce salad, grapes, chick pea salad, coleslaw on one plate.. then I had 2 chicken balls, 3 shrimp tempura, a small helping of noodles and a piece of garlic bread on another- nothing else I got was hot/yummy so that was it. Now I'm hungry and don't want to eat because everyone in my house knows I went to the buffet for my work Christmas party..


----------



## Jellyt

Breakfast: bran flakes
Lunch: Sandwich and an energy drink
Dinner: vegetable pizza 

That's quite a good day of eating for me :)


----------



## bbyno1

Yesterday i had cookies for breakfast :/
Nothing for lunch,then a large chicken kebab with chips for dinner.Then more cookies and a chocolate time out. Oh and some grapes in the day.


----------



## _laura

b: apple and low fat hot chocolate
l: will be egg fried noodles with chicken and soy sauce
d: probably toast as its only something quick between work and going out


----------



## Natasha2605

Breakfat - Choco Cereal
L - Baked Potatoes with cheese and Beans.yum
D - Chicken Fajitas!

That was yesterday haha!


----------



## we can't wait

So far, nothing. :blush:


----------



## sarah0108

Me and the kids shared a big bowl of pasta, sweetcorn and cheese, and thats all i have had. 

(They've had other things though :haha:)


----------



## AriannasMama

Nothing, I woke up feeling like complete shit so all I have in my stomach right now is excedrine and water :haha:.

Arianna on the other hand has had 8oz of milk, a whole bowl of cereal, a banana, and a whole thing of yogurt. Is there a growth spurt around this time or something :haha:. She's usually not a big eater.


----------



## wishuwerehere

I had pate on toast for breakfast, pea and ham soup and a banana for lunch, a galaxy bar in the afternoon when i was bored in labs :blush: and i'm cooking bacon and chickpea pasta for tea :happydance:
I can't go without breakfast atm - i'd keel over!


----------



## bbyno1

B:3 croisanttes
Then 8 cookies :/
L:Nothing
D:Gammon with honey drizzle and mash.


----------



## kattsmiles

Breakfast: nothing
Lunch: 2 chocolate chip cookies

It's not that I don't want to eat, I just forget. I love me some food.


----------



## vaniilla

veggie sushi & fruit salad for lunch and having baked potato with salad for dinner :flower:


----------



## x__amour

Lunch: Chicken fried steak
Snack: Strawberries

Dinner: I don't know yet :shrug:


----------



## emyandpotato

Hulahoops and ice pops and cereal bars :blush:


----------



## TaraxSophia

Breakfast: Crunchy nut cereal and some apple juice
Lunch: Monster energy drink 
Dinner: Rice and pepper mmmmmm 
Snacks: HARIBO.


----------



## rainbows_x

Pasta & cheese.
Made some cornflake cakes, might have one later.


----------



## kattsmiles

Dinner: TACO BELLLLLLLL


----------



## stephx

B: Nothing
L: Leftover chicken korma
D: KFC Boneless banquet :D :D 

(+2 sausage rolls, munchies, flake yogurt, club bar FMLLLLL :cry:)


----------



## HellBunny

Cereal
Wotsits
Chicken and pasta with a sauce over
Smiley faces
Wotsits

Since i got over my stomach bug i'm starving all the time!!


----------



## AriannasMama

Had chicken nuggets for lunch and black bean enchiladas for dinner.


----------



## x__amour

Just ordered Pizza Hut for dinner, mmmmm! :xmas14:


----------



## unconditional

eggs, bacon, toast for brunch..
and homemade spaghetti and meat balls... yum..


----------



## 112110

B: Apple slices and caramel
L: French fries + peach tea
Some candy
D: Noodles with peas and beef
I just had a icecream popsicle
STILL SO HUNGRY
might have seconds of diner 
:munch:

EDIT:
LOL JK I HAVE RAMEN YUM


----------



## hot tea

Breakfast: nothing.
Lunch: Spaghetti squash with cottage cheese
Dinner: Greek salad


----------



## AirForceWife7

Domino's for dinnerrrr

OMNOM.


----------



## missZOEEx

Breakfast: Weetbix with sugar & honey. 
Lunch: Chicken & Mayo sandwich. :)


----------



## emmylou92

Breakfast: Toast with black cherry Jam :)

Lunch: Ham and cheese salad sandwich.

Tea:Roast Chicken, mashed potato, mashed carrots, cabbage and Brussel sprouts with gravy, yum yum. 

Supper: Home made chicken and potato soup.

I'm eating tonnes at the moment. I'm having McDonald's breakfast tomorrow, sausage and egg McMuffin with hash brown and a Bacon and egg McMuffin with hash brown and orange juice to finish! I'm really excited about it too, How sad :dohh:


----------



## x__amour

I'm really, really hungry and I honestly don't know why! Dying for some popcorn! :haha:


----------



## emmylou92

Yum, popcorn, I'm filled to bursting but still all I'm thinking about is food, I was never like this when pregnant with Hollie and reading the thread just makes It worse!!


----------



## moondrops

Yesterday i had:
2 cheese, courgette and tomato muffins
2 jacket potatoes with cheese & salad
2 huge slices of chocolate cake
Galaxy squares (i lost count)
cheese puffs
dry cheerios

Today so far i've just had 2 savoury muffins again, E keeps waking up at 11/12 and going to bed really late so it's dinner time by the time we get up x


----------



## vaniilla

breakfast - butter & jam toast with lo

lunch - home made pesto & mozzarella tarts with lo 

dinner - homemade veggie burgers :flower:


----------



## Jellyt

Today I've had;
Tesco multigrain boulders 
A quorn ham and cheese toastie 
And my last energy drink! I'm giving up gaah.


----------



## AriannasMama

I had a toaster scramble this morning
probably have grilled cheese for lunch
and IDK what for dinner


----------



## xCookieDough

*winegums and bread =/*


----------



## Jellyt

I'm going to the pub for dinner woo!


----------



## unconditional

brunch : bagel w. eggs and bacon ,
supper will be homemade lasagna xx


----------



## Rhio92

My diet has been awful today :nope:
I skipped breakfast because I didn't have time because of a college trip.
For lunch, I had a mcdonalds burger and a coke.
when I got home I had 2 packs of crisps.
Now for tea i'm having battered sausage and chips from the chippy, and a Twirl.

:dohh:


----------



## rainbows_x

Nothing so far, cooking hamwiches with mash & spaghetti now.


----------



## sarah0108

Im dying for some chips :(


----------



## bbyno1

Iv had:
A bagel
Paket of Rolo's
Grapes
Wedges
Whisper (chocolate)
Chicken burger with salad and chips


----------



## vinteenage

Breakfast: Cup of mint tea, cup of Earl Grey tea, little blueberry muffin, two Twix bars.

Lunch: Raclette, Dr. Pepper, coffee, pumpkin pie.

Dinner: No clue.


----------



## lauram_92

Breakfast - toast
Lunch - sausages and biscuits
Dinner - chips + a kieve, + more biscuits


----------



## hot tea

Breakfast: small portion of salsa with four stoned wheat crackers
Lunch: cottage cheese on two rice cakes
Dinner: Butternut squash


----------



## HellBunny

Special K
Half a chicken and sweetcorn sandwich
Wotsits
Spag Bol with meatballs
Satsuma

Always starvin these days!


----------



## kattsmiles

You don't even want to know. I was a pig today. 

Tomorrow will be even worse for Thanksgiving. I'm going to be pregnant with a food baby. \\:D/


----------



## bbyno1

I had coco pops and a packet or Rolos for breakfast
Goodfella's pizza for lunch with grapes and a twirl!
Coco pops for dinner with shortbread


----------



## emmylou92

I has toast this morning one slice with jam the other slice with peanut butter.

Lunch bowl of homemade chillie con care and 2 slices of bread.

snack tuna mayo sandwich!

I really do not know what to do for tea!


----------



## stephx

3 smarties cookies

Mushroom pasta

Fish fingers and waffles x


----------



## rileybaby

Pear, Salad + Chicken pie + veg


----------



## KiansMummy

I had bacon butty for breakfast, packet of crisp and a freddo bar, and spag Bol for tea with some grapes after x


----------



## ONoez2010

I Had tea for breakfast and some toast.. Waiting to have some turkey later! :D


----------



## rainbows_x

Pie, mash & spaghetti.


----------



## HellBunny

Frosties, wotsits, sausage beans and smiley faces!


----------



## Bexxx

I had some Coco Pops, then an hour or so later (my second breakfast :haha:) I had some mushrooms on toast. Lunch I had some soup, then I had some noodles, snacked on a packet of popcorn, made a thai curry for dinner, then had some pringles, and I just finished another packet of popcorn and I'm eyeing up the Doritos ahaha.
I'm a fatty.


----------



## moondrops

Dry cheerios & half a banana
i nicked some of LO's savoury muffin & 2 apples
roast veg & butterbeans 
half a cheese sandwich
about 10 chocolate digestives
cheese puffs
cornflakes
i am a huuge night time snacker, i would be sooo slim if i didn't want to eat at night!! x


----------



## mayb_baby

Luch: Chicken super noodles 
Dinner: Small burger


----------



## 17thy

Breakfast: Scrambled eggs
Lunch: Ham, mashed potatoes, biscuit
Dinner: pizza haha happy thanksgiving ;)


----------



## hot tea

Breakfast: skipped
Lunch: greek salad
Dinner: sushi


----------



## 112110

I ate more food today then I think I have all week, I love Thanksgiving.
I had;
2servings of mashed potatoes
3servings of baked corn
3 servings of turkey
1 roll
4 servings of brocolli/cauliflower with cheese 
Brocolli and carrots with veggie dip
2 slices of cake
......
then my family put the food away wah.
:thumbup:


----------



## lauram_92

Egg sandwich, then the leftovers of Oliver's pasta (made him too much!)

No idea what I am having for dinner.. :\


----------



## Mellie1988

Breakfast: 2 chocolate biscuits and a cup of tea 
Dinner: One of the new weird heinz soups that u add water to, Tomato and basil flavour with a cheese topped bread roll. 
Tea: Not had it yet, but we are having Tomato and cheese pasta bake...NOM! 
Snacks: Mince pie and cream! :xmas14:
x


----------



## Bexxx

Coco Pops
Oatcakes & Houmous
Lentil Soup
'Big share tub' of pringles
2 bean burgers and chips

Seriously going to have to start eating better. Couldn't even say when I last had a glass of water...can't be great for bf-ing


----------



## rainbows_x

Nothing yet, only just realised the time! Oopss, not hungry.


----------



## stephx

maccyds chicken sandwich meal

Sweet and sour chicken x


----------



## vaniilla

breakfast - nothing 

lunch - went out for a meal with a college friend and had a veggie pitta with chips

dinner - veggie sushi and baked rosemary camembert along with yummy apple crumble made by oh :flower:


----------



## Ashleii15

Breakfast: Half a bagel.
Lunch: Two turkey slices and some gold fishy crackers.
Supper: Chicken nuggets and fries.

Ever since I had my son, I haven't really been eating a lot?


----------



## lauram_92

Sandwich and 2 crumpets then chips and beans.


----------



## vinteenage

B: Scrambled eggs with mozzarella cheese, strawberry banana yogurt, caramel parfait thing.

L: Onion rings, mint/chocolate parfait thing.

D: No idea yet.


----------



## Mellie1988

Crunchy nut for breakfast 
Pigs in blanket butty for dinner 
Corn beef hash for tea <3 yummyy! 


Now contemplating getting some Ben and jerrys out of the freezer! Hehee


----------



## 17thy

B:Egg and cheese sandwich
Lulled pork sandwich
D: idk yet, probably collard greens.


----------



## vinteenage

For dinner I had some sort of Indian chicken and naan.


----------



## AirForceWife7

B: No go.
L: Turkey & thanksgiving leftovers for the third day in a row :lol:
D: MIL took us out for Mexican :munch:


----------



## x__amour

Lunch: Ramen
Dinner: Leftover turkey and mashed potatoes, mmm


----------



## HellBunny

Frosties
Toast
A piece of cheese feast pizza, yum!


----------



## amygwen

Breakfast: Toast w/ strawberry jelly

Lunch: Corndog :D

Dinner: Fried fish & fries.

I need to go on a diet. LOL.


----------

